# Metal Sided New Idea Spreader?



## Mountain_a (9 mo ago)

We have had a manure spreader in my family for quite sometime now. A while back it was abandoned and I wanted a way to both fertilize my fields but also stay cheap. I remembered my family had an old new idea spreader that was abandoned I was sure I could fix up. No one knows the actual model but I'm sure its a new idea (If I'm wrong please correct me). The only strange thing is that the sides are metal as opposed to wooden ones. From what I understand, none of these build in this "style" had steel sides. 

My main question is that does anyone know what model spreader this is so I can further my research on it? Thank you


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd say it's an old New Idea ground drive or a Pequea. Some came with metal sides, some came with wooden sides. I'd soak everything with motor oil before I tried to engage the ground drive, especially the bed chains.. You can get parts for it from Shoup.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pediatrie3emerotatio said:


> How do you get the compost into the spreader? Seems like it would be heavy and cumbersome to move and roll when loaded with compost. Just curious about how easy it is to use….
> But congratulations! Many of us know that feeling of excitement about compost, even on a Friday night, and it’s fun to see in others



And this, boys and girls, is why you should not do drugs.......................


----------



## tacticalturnip (9 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> And this, boys and girls, is why you should not do drugs.......................


With respect, I smoke a fair amount of marijuana and am a bit stupefied by his compost confusion. 😂


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

tacticalturnip said:


> With respect, I smoke a fair amount of marijuana and am a bit stupefied by his compost confusion. 😂


To me mary jayne is not in the class that I call "drugs" I drink a lot which to me is no different.......LOL


----------



## tacticalturnip (9 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> To me mary jayne is not in the class that I call "drugs" I drink a lot which to me is no different.......LOL


Prost! 🍻


----------

